# 1940 Shelby-built Hiawatha



## dougfisk (Apr 28, 2014)

This is a 1940 Hiawatha built for Gambles dept store by Shelby on their top-of-the-line Airflo frame.  All wishbone style frames through 41 at least were called Airflo in Shelby nomenclature.  This scimitar style top tube configuration came out in 40 and lasted only through 41 I think.














No nice bikes were destroyed in the process; this came to me with no guard, aftermarket fenders, and bent about everywhere one can get bent.  I am not a fan of this weathered-to-brown look, but I know some are, so I did not paint it.  What you see is what remans of the original finish.


















The rims and spokes came from a 46 Schwinn.  I use them here because the color and condition coordinates well.  I built the wheels with a contemporaneous dated 1940 Morrow rear hub and New Departure Model W front hub.  The tires are John's US Royal chain tread reproductions.






The drivetrain is the original 26T chainwheel, a Schwinn crank because it has a 7in throw, and my standard 9T rear cog.  I picked out an appropriately brown chain from the inventory.






These pedals are Japanese I think, very smooth, precise, and tough.


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 28, 2014)

*!940 Shelby-built Hiawatha*





The seat for now is my old faithful, a 50's Troxel.






The stem is an unidentified prewar item that seems to look right.  I took the headbage off because I first thought I would be painting it. "Act in haste - repent at leisure."






This is a pre-war Miller kickstand, which seems to be about the only kind I can tolerate.


















I am looking for a more vintage-appropriate seat, and still experimenting with handlebars.  This one rides very, very nicely.


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Love the Rustic Look!!!*

I Really Love the Wish Bone and Rustic Look!!!!
Was the Wish Bone a SHELBY Exclusive????

Good Luck with the Project!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 30, 2014)

*Do you have any close-ups on the bike or information on the bike ....*

I am obviously joking Doug ... I wish all the threads were as detailed & descriptive as yours .. looks great ... I still have your stem from the Santi bike that I need to ship to you ... drop me a PM with your addy & I will get it out .. Frank


----------

